# Debris Damages A/C Condenser



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tried to get a little a/c going with the warm weather in the midwest. Unfortunately, nothing was cooling down. Took it to the dealer and they determined all the refrigerant was gone and the condenser had probably been damaged by road debris. Supposedly, there is a service fix for this which is a new condenser and some "protection". Does anyone have any experience with this? Thx. I always thought the cooling system was a little exposed down below the "bumper".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw somewhere else that the fix is to put the ECO style grill covers on the front of the car. What year and trim do you have?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There's an "Eco-style" grille cover? My Eco sure doesn't have anything down there for protection. I ended up putting some "pet-proof" window mesh behind the lower grille for some protection.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> I saw somewhere else that the fix is to put the ECO style grill covers on the front of the car. What year and trim do you have?


The fix is to install the grill that is used on the Eco version. This mounts right behind the bumper. There is a PI for it, but I can't remember the number.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have a 2011 LT2 (not an Eco). The parts have been ordered by my dealer. Overall it's a disappointment...... With the world-wide build of Cruzes ......"and"...... with N. America essentially getting the car "last" vs. other regions - you would think these things would have been worked out by the time the car launched in the USA. 98% of my miles have been commuting on the interstate. Perhaps suburban and "metro" USA is a tougher environment than Chevy thought......... (And what are customers in the less developed regions experiencing............).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Try this thread. I think it will answer your questions. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5151-ac-condenser-shield.html#post68970


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

72oly300 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a 2011 LT2 (not an Eco). The parts have been ordered by my dealer. Overall it's a disappointment...... With the world-wide build of Cruzes ......"and"...... with N. America essentially getting the car "last" vs. other regions - you would think these things would have been worked out by the time the car launched in the USA. 98% of my miles have been commuting on the interstate. Perhaps suburban and "metro" USA is a tougher environment than Chevy thought......... (And what are customers in the less developed regions experiencing............).



72oly300,
Thank you for your feed back. I understand your frustrations with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BrentA (Jul 4, 2012)

I too have this issue and the dealer wants me to pay close to $900.00 to fix. This is just insane. I have been driving my wife little Hyundai because of the heat and me being in a arm sling for 6 weeks. After selling me additional warranty and protection plans to keep me 100% covered I cannot for the life of me figure out why I need to spend an additional $900.00 on AC.. Not even 15000 KMs and already going to be $1500.00 in repairs and maintenance.. Truly disappointed in GM...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BrentA - call GM first thing tomorrow morning. Your dealership is either unaware of the TSB or is hoping you aren't aware of it. I'm betting on the former as there are a lot of TSBs.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I talked to my dealer about installing the shield for free BEFORE there was any A/C damage but he said GM wouldn't pay for it. He did say he was aware of GM paying for a replacement condenser in at least one case, so ask your dealer to request a free fix. If they don't or say GM declined, call GM and complain. Sometimes official complaints following the procedures in the owner's manual get action.

And finally, if all else fails, check with your insurance company. I bet you would be covered under your comprehensive insurance for damage due to road debris. State Farm paid 100% of a recent bill I had when a squirrel chewed through wires on my pickup truck. Not totally the same situation but I'm pretty sure road debris killing the A/C would be covered. But maybe GM will come through for you. There definitely is a service bulletin about it. GM is aware of the problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I talked to my dealer about installing the shield for free BEFORE there was any A/C damage but he said GM wouldn't pay for it.


Why does Chevy/GM persist in allowing dealerships with ignorant/useless service departments to continue operation? The PI that covers this situation has been out for months now.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This is why I covered the lower grille with window mesh. The A/C condenser looks pristine after 10 months. 

I did the same thing on our other car 3 years ago, and that condenser looks great too.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Another reason why I install a front Bra to the Cruze whenever I take it out on the interstate or major turnpike since the upper and lower grilles along with the fogs have that window mesh over them. I wonder why GM did not think of having this screen window at least on the lower part of the grill would have eliminated this condensor problem.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

My brother's new Mazda3 has screening over the A/C condenser from the factory. It'll catch only rocks 1" and larger, but it's something.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

But if you have the RS option, don't you already have a mesh grill opening in the lower panel? Isn't the honeycomb of the RS package small enough to protect things?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> But if you have the RS option, don't you already have a mesh grill opening in the lower panel? Isn't the honeycomb of the RS package small enough to protect things?


The openings are smaller, but a inch rock could still find its way through. My car also has a condenser shield(I posted pictures in another thread) that protects somewhat more. I would love to know a way to easily remove the lower RS grill & add some screen.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't Chevy do something about this already, even for the RS Cruzes?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Didn't Chevy do something about this already, even for the RS Cruzes?


yes below is the two pictures I posted on the other thread of the condenser shield. Still leaves the bottom inch of condenser exposed. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5151-ac-condenser-shield-4.html#post87246


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it possible to add some mesh to the RS cruzes even with the gm installed condenser shield? How would one go about doing this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BrentA said:


> I too have this issue and the dealer wants me to pay close to $900.00 to fix. This is just insane. I have been driving my wife little Hyundai because of the heat and me being in a arm sling for 6 weeks. After selling me additional warranty and protection plans to keep me 100% covered I cannot for the life of me figure out why I need to spend an additional $900.00 on AC.. Not even 15000 KMs and already going to be $1500.00 in repairs and maintenance.. Truly disappointed in GM...



BrentA,
I understand your concern as well as frustration this issue has caused you. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada for further assistance with this. You can reach them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please keep us posted.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Shooz Cruze (Aug 17, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> BrentA,
> I understand your concern as well as frustration this issue has caused you. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada for further assistance with this. You can reach them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please keep us posted.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service





2011 Cruze....I just had he Schrader Valve and the condenser damage due to road debris .....replaced..almost $1000 INSANE ! Im callin Chevy to complain!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Shooz Cruze said:


> 2011 Cruze....I just had he Schrader Valve and the condenser damage due to road debris .....replaced..almost $1000 INSANE ! Im callin Chevy to complain!


wait.. you said it was $600 in this post, but now it is almost $1000?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

when I had my '12 Eco, I also lost my condensor. After I got the new one installed, the first thing I did, was buy some black window screen mesh, and used small black zip ties to get it behind the grille, and in front of that dang thing.
Worked great! couldn't even see those zip ties, unless you were right up on it.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive been doing this for years on all of my cars some window screen from homedepot a few zip ties if needed normally it just sits there without moving ive never had any issue on any car its cheap insurance for anything that flys on the road

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Even my dads 1955 chevy has one from GM granted its to protect the radiator but still same purpose ! I bet that part number is cheaper too 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shooz Cruze (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry Dragons, Schrader Valve and Condenser ..the condenser alone was 600 with the parts and labor for all of it was almost 1000. they didn't day if the valve was also part of the road debris problem..just the condenser..but they replaced the valve first...a/c worked for 4 days then stopped again. brought it back and THEN they said it was the perforated condenser. 2 separate repairs.. 2 bills ! NOT HAPPY !


----------

